# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  piano dei conti - banche

## c.t.

Buongiorno,
sto per iniziare a registrare la contabilità ordinaria di una srl.
Ha 2 banche. Mi consigliate di variare il piano dei conti inserendo le 2 banche oppure utilizzare banca1 e banca2 precaricate?
grazie della risposta.

----------


## s.antonelli

> Buongiorno,
> sto per iniziare a registrare la contabilità ordinaria di una srl.
> Ha 2 banche. Mi consigliate di variare il piano dei conti inserendo le 2 banche oppure utilizzare banca1 e banca2 precaricate?
> grazie della risposta.

  Il piano dei conti deve essere tale da permettere di individuare in maniera univoca di che banca si tratta
Banca1 e banca2 è proprio brutto.
Almeno chiamali con il nome della banca, Unicredit, Credibo, ecc ecc.
Se però sulla stessa banca hai più di un c/c devi crearne diversi con l'indicazione del numero di conto. 
Non hai modo di personalizzare le denominazioni sul singolo cliente?

----------


## c.t.

> Il piano dei conti deve essere tale da permettere di individuare in maniera univoca di che banca si tratta
> Banca1 e banca2 è proprio brutto.
> Almeno chiamali con il nome della banca, Unicredit, Credibo, ecc ecc.
> Se però sulla stessa banca hai più di un c/c devi crearne diversi con l'indicazione del numero di conto.

  Ok. Devo capire bene come modificare il piano dei conti.. però per il singolo cliente. Infatti anche a me non piace banca1 e banca2..    

> Non hai modo di personalizzare le denominazioni sul singolo cliente?

  Controllo e vedo. Comunque mi stai dicendo che si può fare, anche senza apportare modifiche al piano dei conti generale, giusto?

----------


## sviluppatore

Consiglio di visionare: 
ASSISTENTE VIRTUALE, Capitolo II, approfondimento a2 
il tutorial parla proprio di questo

----------


## s.antonelli

Controllo e vedo. Comunque mi stai dicendo che si può fare, anche senza apportare modifiche al piano dei conti generale, giusto?[/QUOTE] 
Dipende dal tuo gestionale....

----------


## c.t.

> Controllo e vedo. Comunque mi stai dicendo che si può fare, anche senza apportare modifiche al piano dei conti generale, giusto?

  Dipende dal tuo gestionale....[/QUOTE] 
fatto, tutto a posto. il mio gestionale è il CT pro. 
grazie.

----------

